# Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire



## phoenixcore (6. Januar 2011)

*Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem, ich weiß nicht welches netzteil ich für 2 hd 6970 nehmen soll. Ich will mir zukünftig ein neues System zusammenstellen:

Thermaltake Armor A30 mATX
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 6x3.20GHz
MSI 890GXM-G65
2 x XFX HD 6970 (1 habe ich schon  )
2 x Corsair 4GB KIT PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL9 Dominator
Corsair H70 WaKü

Und ich weiß dass die 2 HD´s ganz schön fressen werden...
denkt ihr dass das XFX PRO650W Netzteil das packt ?

mfg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

*1.* Crossfire und ein 890GX-Chipsatz ? Wenn du das Board nicht schon hast dann nimm dieses oder dieses.

*2.* 650w werden nicht reichen, vielleicht ganz knapp aber ich würde das trotzdem nicht empfehlen.
Ich würde das Cooler Master Silent Pro M850 (*KLICK*)

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

750 Watt würde ich einplanen, denn du wirst sicher auch die CPU übertakten wollen.
Schau dir mal die neuen BeQuiet an, oder Antec High Current Pro.
Corsair AX ist auch ein Kandidat, oder Cougar, Enermax.


----------



## phoenixcore (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Ich kann keines von diesen Boards nehmen. Weil das Gehäuse ein mATX ist, das ganze soll ein cube system werden. Und es gibt wenig Boards im mATX format die cf unterstützen... 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - MSI 890GXM-G65

Ich befürchte dass ich in dem gehäuse wärmeprobleme haben werde... und das netzteil sollte auch nicht viel wärme machen, da ja die 2 grafikkarten schon genug wärme machen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Worst Case sagt ca 660W max., damit dürfte das 650W NT wegfallen und 750W dürften dann eher angeraten sein.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Ich hab das Collermster NT selber und bin sehr zufrieden... Nur der Lüfter schlaift schrecklich 

mfg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*



phoenixcore schrieb:


> Ich kann keines von diesen Boards nehmen. Weil das Gehäuse ein mATX ist, das ganze soll ein cube system werden. Und es gibt wenig Boards im mATX format die cf unterstützen...
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - MSI 890GXM-G65
> 
> Ich befürchte dass ich in dem gehäuse wärmeprobleme haben werde... und das netzteil sollte auch nicht viel wärme machen, da ja die 2 grafikkarten schon genug wärme machen...



HD6970 Crossfire in einem mATX-Cube 
Sry aber denke es wird da ganz schöne Platz- und Wärmeprobleme geben, vor allem weil beide Grakas so zusammengequetscht sind. Aber warum belässt du es nicht bei nur einer, ist die dir etwa zu langsam ?


----------



## PHENOMII (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Ich schließe mich hier mal mit an. Suche auch ein neues Netzteil. Hab nen 550 Watt Chieftec und denke, dass es nicht mehr lange halten wird^^ Hab außerdem Probleme mit meiner Graka und denke, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Mein System:
Phenom II X6 1055t
4 Gig RAM
Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
GTX 460 GLH

Würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen. Achso....Würde nicht mehr als 70€ ausgeben wollen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Dann kauf das Antec High Current 520 Watt, das reicht locker für dein System und kostet keine 60€.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Besser wäre es ein eigenes Thema zu erstellen da sonst die Übersicht leidet. ABer ich will trotzdem eine kurze Antwort geben, so 450W würden ausreichen. Das Cougar A 450 Watt
 wäre da schon ein brauchbarer Kandidat, od r das von der Leistung zwar übertriebene Antec Truepower New 650W welches allerdings ein Preis- / Leistungangebot ist


----------



## phoenixcore (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Nein 1 HD 6970 ist mir natürlich nicht zu langsam. Nur das war eigentlich das geplante System, dass ich zukünftig gerne zusammenstellen möchte. Ein Versuch ist es Wert. Und wenn es ganz schöne Wärmeprobleme geben wird dann wird die eine hd halt verkauft oder ne WaKü muss her.

Was haltet ihr davon?

XFX Core Edition PRO 850W ATX 2.3 (P1-850S-NLB9) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

xfx, weil die 2 grakas auch von xfx sind. und irgendwie sollte ja alles passen^^ ich meine optisch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Sind jetzt nicht ganz schlecht, aber auch nicht erste Wahl.
Ein 850 Watt NT für unte 100€ ist mir schon deswegen suspekt.
Schau dir doch mal das Corsair an. KLICK


----------



## phoenixcore (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Ok das Corsair Netzteil spricht mich gerade an... 80 Plus Gold Energieffizienz ...sieht schlicht aus, 850 Watt reicht wohl vollkommen für 2 hd´s .Hat eigentlich alles was man so braucht. Wenn ich jetzt kein billigeres finde mit den gleichen  Spezifikationen dann nehm ich das wohl


----------



## PHENOMII (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Und was sagt ihr dazu:Corsair Netzteil VX 550W ATX (CMPSU-550VXEU) | hoh.de


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*



PHENOMII schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr dazu:Corsair Netzteil VX 550W ATX (CMPSU-550VXEU) | hoh.de


 
Grundsätzlich kein schlechtes Netzteil ... ABER als Neukauf lohnt es sich absolut nicht da die Effizienz nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist ... für den Preis bekommt man schon besseres

Für dein System reich ein gutes 450W Netzteil DICKE aus ...

Die hier zum Beispiel:

Antec High Current Gamer 520W

BQ! Straight Power E8 450W

Cougar A 450W


----------



## Loxes (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Moin , 
will mir auch ein Pc zusammen basteln und habe vor diese hardware zu nehmen

asus crosshair IV formula  ( Mainboard )
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition ( CPU )
XFX RADEON HD 6950 ( Grafikkarte ) 2x
G.Skill Ripjaws 4gb ( Arbeitsspeicher ) 4x

so und nun wollte ich wissen ob das Netzteil
( http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ze/OCZ-Fatal1ty-Netzteil-750-Watt::14995.html )
dafür in frage kommen würde .

( falls ihr vorschläge habt zum verbessern des Systems, immer raus damit  )

MfG. Daniel


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*



Loxes schrieb:


> so und nun wollte ich wissen ob das Netzteil
> ( Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Bronze » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 750 Watt )
> dafür in frage kommen würde .



OCZ ist nicht erste Wahl, guck dir mal Antec an, oder Enermax, oder Seasonic, oder Cougar oder BeQuiet.



Loxes schrieb:


> ( falls ihr vorschläge habt zum verbessern des Systems, immer raus damit  )



Jop, wie wäre es mit einem 1155 System, das bietet mehr Leistung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Jepp ein Intel System auf Basis des S 1155 wäre nicht das verkehrteste. Ein i5 2500K mit einem P 67 Board und DDR 3 1333MHz RAM würden auch nur mit ca 350 Talern ins Kontor hauen. Als Netzteil würde ich so auf die schnelle das Cougar SX 700 empfehlen falls es bei 2 Karten bleiben muss.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

aber von der wattzahl würde ein 750er reichen ?

bzw was ist an meinem netzteil auszusetzen ^^ 
(habe es schon bei mir hier , hab aber noch 2 wochen wiederrufungsrecht)


----------



## p4M (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Sorry, aber wer sich einen Cube mit 2x 6950 @ Lukü bauen will und dann nichtmal Ahnung davon hat, was ein Netzteil können muss .. da wird mir ehrlich gesagt schon fast schlecht.
Die Krönung ist dann noch, wenn man sich NTs ohne Kabelmanagement anschaut ..  sicher sehr sinnvoll für den Cube.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden ..


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

naja das mein erster rechner den ich mir selber zusammenbau und deswegen frage ich auch im forum nach ...


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2011)

Genau! Dafür ist das Forum da!


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Danke ^^


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Gaming_King vllt kannst du mir ja helfen ^^ 
aber laut OCZ Fatal1ty 750 Test - 80Plus Bronze Netzteil mit 750 Watt - Technische Daten, Anschlüsse, Kabel (2/6) - TweakPC 
ist mein netzteil ja nicht alzuschlecht


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

und was wäre wenn ich die graka 6970 nehme ? 1 x


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*



Loxes schrieb:


> aber von der wattzahl würde ein 750er reichen ?



750 Watt reichen, aber das OCZ ist halt nicht das Top Produkt, eher Durchschnitt und für Durchschnitt zu teuer.



Loxes schrieb:


> bzw was ist an meinem netzteil auszusetzen ^^
> (habe es schon bei mir hier , hab aber noch 2 wochen wiederrufungsrecht)



Wenn du es schon hast, dann lass es, aber kaufen würde ich es an deiner nicht noch mal. 



Loxes schrieb:


> und was wäre wenn ich die graka 6970 nehme ? 1 x



Eine 6970 reicht völlig, gerade in einem kleinen Gehäuse staut sich schnell die Hitze.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Das gehäuse ist glaube ich mal groß genug ^^

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

wo ist der große unterschied zwischen AMD und Intel CPU ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Das Gehäuse ist OK.

AMD ist meist günstiger, bietet aber im Gegenzug nicht die Leistung, die Intel mit den teuren CPUs bietet.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Welchen würdest du entfehlen ?

Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3,2 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed


Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel 1156 (Intel) » Intel Core i5-760 2,8 GHz (Lynnfield) Sockel 1156 - boxed


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Keinen der beiden.
Der ist schneller als die beiden anderen und nicht so teuer. KLICK


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

wodrin liegt denn der unterschied zwischen den kernen zb der amd hat ja 6 kerne und den den du meinst 4 kerne


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

was wäre denn eig mit einem i7 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Intel ist trotz der 4 Kerne schneller als der AMD mit 6 Kernen.
Der i7 hat SMT, damit werden zusätzliche Threads erzeugt, die Kerne simulieren. Dadurch steigt die Leistung, je nach Anwendung um 5-15%.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

würdest du ein i7 mit 
Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1366 » EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Mainboard - Sockel 1366

sinnvoll finden ?? 
bzw. empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Der 1366 Sockel ist am Auslaufen. Würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Wenn du einen i7 haben willst, dann für Sockel 1155.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » EVGA P55 FTW Mainboard - Sockel 1156

wie wäre das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Du brauchst Sockel 115*5*.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

hättest du da eins im angebot? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Jop, wie wäre es mit dem Asrock? KLICK


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

hört sich gut an das board ,
wo schließt man da eig die lüfter an ^^ habe an meinem gehäuse die 4pin stecker für die lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Entweder aufs Mainboard stecken oder ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Also fazit ^^ 

zb.
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional
Intel Core i7-2600K 3,4 GHz
XFX RADEON HD 6970
GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600    ( 4x )

läuft das auf mein netzteil noch ^^? 
und wäre das ein gutes system ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Das ist schon ein sehr gutes System, wobei der i5 2500k auch reichen würde.
Das Netzteil sollte das problemlos meistern.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

ok danke dir viel mals für die geopferte zeit ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Öhm, wieso willst du eigentlich 4x4GB RAM haben?
Kauf dir ein 2x4Gb Kit, das reicht völlig.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

ok ich rechner mir mal das ganze durch und denn werde ich es sehen ^^


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

wo ist eig der unterschied zwischen dem Intel Core i7-2600K 3,4 GHz mit hd 2000 und dem mit hd 3000 ?? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Die HD3000 ist etwas besser, was aber irrelevant ist, da du sie ja mit dem P67 Mainboard eh nicht nutzen kannst.


----------



## Loxes (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

ok also die hd 2000er und gut ^^ dank dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für hd 6970 im Crossfire*

Keine Ursache.


----------

